# Asus MX279H vs Samsung Monitor S24C750P



## realfan4ever (9. Juli 2013)

Welchen der beiden Monitore soll ich kaufen? Hat jemand beide schon gesehen und kann mir vieleicht sagen, welcher ein besseres Bild hat. Und ist der Pixelabstand bei 27" und Full Hd wirklich zu groß?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

Könntest du bitte noch die Fragen 1-5 aus dem Guide beantworten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...formationen-zur-kaufberatung-monitorwahl.html

Es ist bei FullHD@27" zwar nicht so, dass du einzelne Pixel sehen kannst, allerdings wirkt das Bild eine Stufe unschärfer.
Vom S24C750P gibt es zwar noch keine Testberichte, ich würde aber direkt von diesem abraten.
Zum einen hat die C450MW Serie bei Prad.de nur befriedigend erhalten, die Gründe werden erst bei Veröffentlichung des Tests am 02.09. und 05.09. ersichtlich.
Zum anderen habe ich hier selbst den C23A550U der in indirekter Weise der Vorgänger ist.
Ich selbst kann von meinem Fehlgriff absolut abraten. Die Software zum Verbinden mit dem Laptop und zur Inbetriebnahme der USB Ports verursacht BlueScreens.
Der Lüfter ist lauter als ich gedacht habe.
Die Ausleuchtung ist grottig.
Zum C750P: Das Display sitzt enorm hoch, ist aber nicht höhenverstellbar. 

Der MX279H ist hingegen ein wirklich gutes Gerät. In etwa genauso gut und günstiger ist der IPS277L, den es auch als 23" Version IPS237L gibt:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
LG Electronics Flatron IPS277L, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der IPS237L/IPS277L hat zwar einen sehr labilen, starren Fuß, dafür überzeugt die Bildqualität und die Gamingtauglichkeit und der Preis ist im Gegensatz zum überteuerten Samsung absolut angemessen.  

Falls du Gamen willst, wäre dieser Monitor einen Blick wert:
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zusätzlich ist dieser IPS Monitor noch sehr interessant:
Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (bombastische Bildqualität, noch bessere Reaktionszeit als IPS237L, 5 Jahre Garantie)

Sehr professionelle Testberichte zum MX279H, IPS277L, VG248QE und FS2333 findest du auf Prad.de: PRAD | Testberichte


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich hab den MX279H und bin Vollkommen zufrieden, auch mit Full HD.. Seh da keine Pixelabstände. Hab ihn sogar auf 74hz laufen.. Super Teil. Und Bildqualität einsame Spitze. Kommt für mich kein TN ect. Panel dran.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ich hab den MX279H und bin Vollkommen zufrieden, auch mit Full HD.. Seh da keine Pixelabstände. Hab ihn sogar auf 74hz laufen.. Super Teil. Und Bildqualität einsame Spitze. Kommt für mich kein TN ect. Panel dran.


 
Das hängt immer von den Prioritäten ab. Mich als Langzeitspieler reizt ein 144 Hz Monitor deutlich mehr als ein IPS Monitor. 
Der MX279H hat ein wirklich gutes P/L Verhältnis, das des IPS277L ist aber noch eine kleine Stufe besser.


----------



## realfan4ever (10. Juli 2013)

Also danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Hier zu den Fragen:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?

Unter 300€ wäre optimal. Wenns für 50€ mehr aber einen riesigen Unterschied geben würde, wäre ich auch bereit dafür zu bezahlen.

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?

Ich hab bis jetzt den Acer S273hlabmii. Ich hoffe mal, dass sich das Upgrade lohnt, der Monitor ist aber eh schon verkauft 

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)

Mehr als Full HD werde ich mir wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht leisten können. Die Grafikkarte ist die AMD Radeon™ HD8750M. Ich brauche den Monitor um ihn an meinem Laptop anzuschließen.

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?

Hauptsächlich Office und Internet wegen dem Studium. Ansonsten auch zum Filme gucken und ab und zu PS3 spielen. ( Eigentlich nur für GTA5 und Fifa 14 bald  ). Bin also kein Hardcore-Zocker und auch kein Profi-Bildbearbeiter.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?

Gute Farben, scharfes Bild, gut verarbeitet (stabil, kein Wackeln).. Ergonomie und Ausstattung (Lautsprecher etc.) spielen keine Rolle, solange ich den Bildschirm nach hinten biegen kann, aber das geht ja bei so gut wie jedem. Ansonsten wollte ich schon von der Größe etwas ab 24" aufwärts. Ist der Eizo so genial, dass er sich im Gegensatz zum Asus so viel mehr lohnt?

Der Samsung S24C750P hat eigentlich ziemlich gute Testergebnisse, dass und sein Aussehen waren auch der Grund warum er für mich ihn Frage kam... Außerdem hat er echt gute Kontrast - Werte und das Schwarz ist, da er ein MVA-Panel hat, sehr gut. Ich weiß nicht wie es im Gegensatz zum Asus aussieht, aber ich denke da liegt der Samsung vorne

Der LG kommt bei mir einfach wegen der Verarbeitung nicht in Frage.


----------



## realfan4ever (10. Juli 2013)

Hier der Samsung S27C750P im Vergleich zu einem IPS-Panel Monitor bezüglich der Schwarzwerte: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links: Samsung


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Juli 2013)

Chip ist im Monitorbereich bei weitem nicht die Messlatte, diese ist schon seit langem Prad.de. 
Da du kein Hardcorezocker bist und viel arbeitest, Filme schaust und Wert auf eine gute Bildqualität legst, wäre ein IPS Panel sicherlich die beste Wahl. 
Der Eizo ist bildqualitativ sehr gut. Der LG sowie der ASUS sind wirklich nicht schlecht, aber der Eizo ist Hammer.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre dieser hier:
Eizo FlexScan EV2336WFS schwarz, 23" (EV2336WFS-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (noch etwas bessere Bildqualität, schlichteres Design, aber längerer Inputlag und höhere Reaktionszeit)

Die Eizo Monitore FS2333/EV2336/EV2436 haben neue Bestwerte im Schwarzwert erreicht (3cd/m², 0,6cd/m², 0,8cd/m²).
Und überzeugen farblich sowie von der Ausstattung absolut.
Die Pixelfehlerklasse ist besser (bei Eizo solltest du sowieso ein pixelfehlerfreies Modell geliefert bekommen).
Die Garantie liegt wie bereits erwähnt bei 5 Jahren.
Die Reaktionszeit des FS2333 lag bei 9ms, die des IPS277L bei 11ms, der EV2436 hat noch etwas länger gebraucht.
Falls du 27" absolut bevorzugen würdest, würde ich dem LG eine Chance geben, ansonsten würde ich ganz klar die beiden Eizo Monitore anpeilen.
Es ist nunmal so: Der LG und der ASUS sind wirklich gut, die Eizo Monitore überall einen Schritt voraus.


----------



## realfan4ever (10. Juli 2013)

Dann werde ich mir wahrscheinlich doch den Asus holen. Mit dem LG kann ich mich einfach wirklich nicht anfreunden, wegen der Verarbeitung. Außerdem würde ich schon sehr viel lieber einen 27" Bildschirm haben, mich reizt einfach immer etwas größeres, ich glaube ich würde nicht zufrieden sein, wenn ich mir einen neuen Bildschirm hole, der kleiner ist als mein alter  Auch wenn dann die Größe auf Kosten der Bildqualität geht, aber da ich sowieso kein Profi-Bildbearbeiter bin, geht der Asus doch trotzdem in Ordnung oder würdest du sagen es wäre ein großer Fehler den anstelle des Eizos oder dem LG zu kaufen?

Ich habe nur ein bisschen Angst, dass mich der Pixelabstand (wegen Full HD und 27") bei der Arbeit mit Office oder im Internet stört. Beim Filme gucken und PS3 zocken sitze ich ja sowieso weiter entfernt..


----------



## realfan4ever (10. Juli 2013)

@ Tripleh84
Bemerkst du bei deinem Bildschirm irgendwo Backlight Bleeding? 
Und gibts beim Zocken irgendwelche Probleme, wegen der Reaktionszeit?

Die beiden Probleme werden in Testberichten bezüglich des Asus oft angesprochen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (11. Juli 2013)

Die Helligkeitsverteilung/Ausleuchtung des ASUS ist in der Tat nicht bombastisch.
Im Prad.de Test war da der LG eben besser:
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus MX279H Teil 4
PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN Teil 4

Da aber vor allem das Backlight Bleeding bei IPS Monioteren, ob man ein etwas besseres oder schlechteres ausgeleuchtetes Gerät erhält, etwas glückssache ist, kannst du aber auch zum ASUS greifen.
Der IPS277L hat wie gesagt aufgrund des Preises das bessere P/L Verhältnis, wenn dich allerdings der labile Fuß wirklich so sehr stört, dann nehme den ASUS.

Zur Reaktionszeit: Die Reaktionszeit von IPS Monitoren ist inzwischen auf einem absolut gamingtauglichen Niveau, lediglich stark schlierenanfällige Hardcoregamer beschweren sich noch.
Im Laufe des letzten Jahres hatten wir nur einen TE der sich über die Reaktionszeit eines IPS Monitores beschwert hat.

P.S. Zum Filme sehen und Playstation spielen ist ein 27" Monitor in deinem Fall wahrscheinlich sogar die bessere Wahl.
Ein 23"/24" Monitor bei einem relativ großen Abstand kann schon etwas zu klein wirken.


----------

